# taking life one day at a time



## Hawthorne13 (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm coming up on 3 months of dealing with DP/DR (DR ONLY FOR ME) and I'm trying to take it one day at a time. Hopefully I fully recover, better yet I know I'm going to. I be having Lil spurts of clarity eveyday, mainly when I'm walking a great distance or at night when I'm laying in bed and that's what keep my hopes up about recovery. Then some moments I be having doubt like huge doubts about it but I try my best to maintain because that's all I have. I just need to give it more time, TIME is my only ally in this debilitating situation I'm in. For the positives, I still go to work, I still go on dates with my girlfriend and I still communicate with people like its nothing wrong with me, That's what keeps me going. I can't really say anything more about me but for everyone suffering from this I just pray we all get better and that one day recovery will be knocking at our doors. Take life one day at a time!


----------

